# Trade in your lawnmower and get $150



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cash for clunkers? 

http://amp.abc15.com/2611499590/trade-in-your-lawn-mower-and-get-150.html


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

People don't realize batteries are made from really bad environmental practices and lithium mining is as bad or worse than coal or petroleum. All those progressives gonna be pissed when they finally figure out the "white gold rush" is pillaging environments all over the world.

I love battery powered stuff, but they aren't saving anyone except me


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I just found out about a lawn mower hoarder here. Can I trade in all his mowers?? His basement is filled with them (who would carry them all downstairs??) And then he has 20-30 in his backyard lol he is old so maybe over his lifetime he just picked up every mower he drove by with a free sign on it &#128518;


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> People don't realize batteries are made from really bad environmental practices and lithium mining is as bad or worse than coal or petroleum. All those progressives gonna be pissed when they finally figure out the "white gold rush" is pillaging environments all over the world.
> 
> I love battery powered stuff, but they aren't saving anyone except me


Boiled frog syndrome. They will ignore all the facts until their skin starts to melt off. Then it's "Hey....wait a minute.."


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> People don't realize batteries are made from really bad environmental practices and lithium mining is as bad or worse than coal or petroleum. All those progressives gonna be pissed when they finally figure out the "white gold rush" is pillaging environments all over the world.
> 
> I love battery powered stuff, but they aren't saving anyone except me


I was just thinking about this the other day. All these lithium ion batteries can't be great for the environment either. What happens when they wear out? And electronics manufacturing in general.


----------

